# Puppy parents are brother and sister



## Popejessica223 (Dec 1, 2018)

Just bought puppy snd i find out mom and dad are brother and sister.should i be concerned


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Not necessarily just because mom and dad are brother and sister. Inbreeding is relatively common. How we are the parents health tested, titled and from reputable breeder? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

